# looking for plastic bug containers please help



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Sep 20, 2012)

hello im looking for a bundle of plastic containers so i can reorganize and have extra housing for my mantids and spiders. does anyone have extra or knows where to get them for good prices.


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 20, 2012)

Where are you located? I get my deli cups from a store called Smart and Final. You can probably find them at many restaurant supply stores.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 20, 2012)

I just go to my local deli and they will sell me a sleeve of empties super cheap!


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 20, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> I just go to my local deli and they will sell me a sleeve of empties super cheap!


I wish mine would do this. I just buy one full cup and stack 5 or 6 underneath it and go to the self checkout. Shifty.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 20, 2012)

Do you regularly shop there?

If so they should sell them to you!


----------



## agent A (Sep 20, 2012)

he lives in CT

if i didnt have so many stalis i'd give u some 80oz cups without hesitation


----------



## alan2296 (Sep 20, 2012)

you could probably get some at a local deli, or at a place that does takeout. that's where i get mine, and i have a LOT of containers


----------



## garin33 (Sep 20, 2012)

Mantisplace.com has the 100 32oz deli cups with lids for only $31.75. Sounds like a great deal.

I haven't bought anything there yet because I had a bunch from the 99 cent store that I had from awhile ago but I always thought if I needed some in the future, that would be the way to go.


----------



## Bug Trader (Sep 20, 2012)

We order from SuperiorShippingSupplies.com in bulk once or twice a year, You can also get them cheap from Joshsfrogs but the cups seem to be a cheaper brand they bend and crack easier in my opinion.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 20, 2012)

I get them from my deli for 20 cents a pop with lids!

I bought 25 today for $5. and asked to speak to their manager to see if I can wrangle a supplier name.

She wasn't in.

Granted they do not have vented lids or as nicely see through as Rebecca's.

But if you need an enclosure quick it'll do.

I vent the lids myself, not a big deal.


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 20, 2012)

deli counter here and I get them free


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 20, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> I wish mine would do this. I just buy one full cup and stack 5 or 6 underneath it and go to the self checkout. Shifty.


So your telling everyone you steal them?


----------



## aNisip (Sep 20, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> So your telling everyone you steal them?


Haha  that's what it sounds like...  

Check your local deli or take out place...


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 20, 2012)

LMAO!!!!

Hahaha!



angelofdeathzz said:


> So your telling everyone you steal them?


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 20, 2012)

Ha, its like the candybar hidden in the slurpee trick


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 20, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> So your telling everyone you steal them?


The owner knows about it, and laughed when I told her what they were for. She doesn't care as long as I at least buy something.


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Sep 21, 2012)

yeah goin to the deli does sound like the best option thank you all


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 21, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> The owner knows about it, and laughed when I told her what they were for. She doesn't care as long as I at least buy something.


Yah, you can use my bathroom, NOT!!!


----------



## Precarious (Sep 21, 2012)

Mantisplace is the best place to buy them because they have the kind of lids that work best, and the plastic is not as cloudy as other sources.


----------

